# Prebuilt Gaming System



## Jtsou (Jul 13, 2007)

Im looking at this from HPRATE IT/HATE IT) 

Please give suggestions if needed. This is right around my budget max and looks pretty good to me. I know the GPU isnt top notch but i will upgrade later.

Your d4996t series

Operating system Genuine Windows Vista Home Premium (32-bit)

Processor Intel(R) Core(TM) 2 Duo processor E6750 (2.66GHz)

Memory 2GB DDR2-667MHz dual channel SDRAM (2x1024) 

Graphics Card FREE UPGRADE! 256MB NVIDIA GeForce 8400GS, DVI-I, TV-
out, HDMI

Networking 802.11 b/g USB Wireless LAN card & modem card

Hard Drive 400GB 7200 rpm SATA 3Gb/s hard drive 

Primary CD/DVD Drive LightScribe 16X max. DVD+/-R/RW SuperMulti edit 

Front Productivity Ports 15-in-1 memory card reader, 3 USB, 1394, audio 

TV & Entertainment Experience No TV Tuner w/remote control 

Sound Card Integrated 7.1 channel sound w/front audio ports

Security Software Norton Internet Security(TM) 2007 - 15 Months

Productivity Software Microsoft(R) Works 8.0

Keyboard and Mouse HP keyboard and HP scroller mouse 

Monitor HP 20-inch LCD Wide Flat Panel Monitor edit


----------



## Jtsou (Jul 13, 2007)

anyone?


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

not bad other then the fact you will need a new psu and video card for gaming


----------



## WaXeD (Dec 5, 2007)

Agreed, the 8400GS is definately in need of upgrading... you said its not top notch, well if you plan to play anything decent it's not got a notch at all. You'd be better off getting a 7900 series than using the 8400GS. Why are you wanting a pre-built machine? It's not hard to put together your own machine.


----------



## Jtsou (Jul 13, 2007)

So which should i get for right now?

64MB NVIDIA GeForce 7500LE, DVI-I, TV-out, VGA adapter

Or the

256MB NVIDIA GeForce 8400GS, DVI-I, TV-out, HDMI

Both same price on HP.com


I am planning on getting an 8800GT later, the hp psu is 600 watts, that should be plenty good for the 8800GT.

I wanted one from a company because:

A You get a nice thing called a warranty for 2 years. Full replacement.

B You get more with this prebuilt than if i bought it myself for the same price.


----------



## Ericwaycotx (Oct 16, 2005)

Jtsou said:


> So which should i get for right now?
> 
> 64MB NVIDIA GeForce 7500LE, DVI-I, TV-out, VGA adapter
> 
> ...


Whether you decide to go pre-built or custom, I can guarantee you that you are not getting more bang for the buck compared to a custom.

Also, all the custom parts I built for my system have ATLEAST a 2 year warranty, and most have 3.


----------



## Jtsou (Jul 13, 2007)

Well i got more bang for my buck by going to hp rather than the Newegg parts.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

how much is it?


----------



## WaXeD (Dec 5, 2007)

well don't only look at newegg. www.clubit.com www.zipzoomfly.com www.frys.com are some other good sources of competetively priced parts. clubit particularly for psus and sometimes processors. zipzoomfly occasionally has nice ram deals and sometimes video cards. frys has close prices if not a significant difference on some hardware as well.


----------



## Jtsou (Jul 13, 2007)

1 g0t 0wn3d said:


> how much is it?


Right at $1000


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

you could get a more balenced build (with a way better psu and gpu while leaving off on the cpu for that


----------



## Jtsou (Jul 13, 2007)

What do you mean?


----------



## WaXeD (Dec 5, 2007)

meaning your money will be able to be spent on things of more importance rather than what the company you buy it from prebuilt would have done.. they more or less throw in a part or two thats nice to cover up the rest of the garbage that you could make much better by building your own.


----------



## Jtsou (Jul 13, 2007)

All parts are good quality except the PSU and graphics card, i already have them covered, every thing now is good.


----------

